# Frage zu der Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen 2016



## Matro (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo erstmal,
wie schon dem Titel zu entnehmen ist dass ich auf der Suche nach einem Fragenkatalog o.ä. bin. Nach lange recherchieren habe kein gutes Buch oder Seite gefunden. Ich weiß es gibt solche Bücher die mit Fragen und Antworten bestückt sind aber da werden die Fragen aller Bundesländer zusammen zu 1000 Fragen gemischt und das will ich eig. nicht. Falls jemand ein(e) Buch/Seite kennt bitte einfach ein Kommentar darlassen.
Danke schon ein mal im Vorraus,
Matro


----------



## postmaster (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Frage zu der Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen 2016*

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit dem Vorbereitungskurs in den anderen Bundesländern nicht aus aber ich kann dir ein Tipp aus unserem Bundesland geben. 

Wir haben ein Online-Portal, über die auch wir später die Prüfung ablegen. Dort kann man (ohne Registrierung) auch die Prüfungsfragen durchklicken als Übung. Das sind dann die Fragen, die auch später 1:1 abgefragt werden. Bis auf die Rechtskunde dürfte der Rest glaube ich gleich sein. Korrigiert mich bitte, falls es anders ist.

Vielleicht gibt es sowas für euer Bundesland auch:

https://www.fischerpruefung-online-bayern.de/fprApp/Uebungspruefung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml


----------



## Justhon (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Frage zu der Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen 2016*

Hey,

was hast du denn gegen das gesammelte Werk?
Macht doch keinen Unterschied, solang die von Niedersachsen drin sind?

LG
Justus


----------



## Justin123 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Frage zu der Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen 2016*

Ich hatte damals zum Lernen die Heintges App. Kostete ca 11 Euro im Play-Store. Irgendwo in den Einstellung kannst du dann auch dein Bundesland auswählen. Hat bei mir mit dem Lernen super geklappt. (Hessen)


Man muss nur aufpassen das man auch sein Bundesland einstellt. Hatte mehrere in meinem Kurs die das auch nicht gerafft haben und immer die Fragen aller Bundesländer hatten. Also erstmal in den Einstellungen schauen und das jeweilige Bundesland auswählen. 

P.S kostet im App-Store 10.99 und heist Heintges Angelschein Trainer, habe eben nochmal geschaut.


----------



## postmaster (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Frage zu der Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen 2016*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals zum Lernen die Heintges App. Kostete ca 11 Euro im Play-Store. Irgendwo in den Einstellung kannst du dann auch dein Bundesland auswählen. Hat bei mir mit dem Lernen super geklappt. (Hessen)
> 
> 
> Man muss nur aufpassen das man auch sein Bundesland einstellt. Hatte mehrere in meinem Kurs die das auch nicht gerafft haben und immer die Fragen aller Bundesländer hatten. Also erstmal in den Einstellungen schauen und das jeweilige Bundesland auswählen.
> ...



Hatte ich auch schon angeguckt. Allerdings  hab ich es doch nicht gekauft, weil wir in Bayern ein gutes Übungsportal mit den original Fragen haben 

Was mich nur stutzig macht, dass nur paar Bundesländer drin stehen:



> Alle Fragenkatalog in einer App
> Offizielle Fischereischein Fragenkataloge von
> + Grosser Heintges-Pool (dieser deckt die Fragenkataloge der anderen Bundesländer ab)
> • Nordrhein-Westfalen NW
> ...




Link zu Google Play Store


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Frage zu der Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen 2016*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Man muss nur aufpassen das man auch sein Bundesland einstellt. *Hatte mehrere in meinem Kurs die das auch nicht gerafft haben und immer die Fragen aller Bundesländer hatten.* Also erstmal in den Einstellungen schauen und das jeweilige Bundesland auswählen.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist wirklich doof, so dann mehr als die richtigen Fragen auswendig zu können.
> ...


----------

